# Geometrie Cheap Trick



## AustRico (15. April 2010)

Hallo, hat jemand die vollständigen Geometriedaten vom Cheap Trick?
Im Besonderen interessieren mich Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sowie Tretlagerhöhe, dazu konnte ich auf der HP nichts finden...


----------



## Marina (15. April 2010)

lenkwinkel 69° hab ich in dem pdf gefunden, wobei das ja aber auch von der einbauhöhe der gabel abhängt.
schreib einfach dem jü bei alutechmal eine email. 
eigentlich kanns dir aber recht egal sein, was die standardmaße sind, denn für geringen oder gar garkeinen aufpreis kriegst du die winkel und höhen so, wie du sie möchtest.
hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (16. April 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Freeriderin (19. Juni 2010)

Ist mittlerweile das Cheap Trick mit Umwerfer ohne Probleme fahrbar? Bei meinem alten hat der Umwerfer am Reifen geschliffen, wenn die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt war. Obwohl ich nur Fat Alberts montiert hatte.


----------



## Machiavelli (19. Juni 2010)

Geht problemlos.


----------



## Piefke (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele grad mit dem Gedanken ein DDU Cheap Trick als Allround HT aufzubauen.
Welche Größe ist bei 1,78 m Körpergröße, 0,78 m Schrittlänge ratsam? - ich tendiere zu L
Wie fährt sich das Bike mit einer Fox 36 bzw. mit anderen 160 mm Gabeln?


----------



## Heili (16. Oktober 2010)

hi, bin 1.83 und fahre ein "L" Rahmen mit 160mm Federweg.
Hab nen 50mm Vorbau dran mit 10° Rise.
Viel weniger dürfte es nicht sein, im Wiegetritt muss ich aufpassen nicht mit den Knien an die Trigger zu stoßen. Aber man gewöhnt sich daran. 
Ansonsten kann ich (bis jetzt) keinerlei Probleme feststellen.

PS: Das Bike ist Bergab wendiger als mein Fully davor. Trotz längerem Radstand.


----------



## wlkr (1. November 2010)

Servus,
interessante Ansichten! Ich hab den XL Rahmen als "Stadt- und Feierabendtrailrad" mit der Pike aufgebaut. Mittlerweile habe ich die Gabel auf ca. 100mm getravelt (schönes Wort..), da mir der Lenkwinkel zu flach war. Vielleicht sollte ich mehr bergab fahren...


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (10. November 2010)

Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem XL Bike, ich bin neugierig wie das aussieht! Danke.


----------



## wlkr (12. November 2010)

Mach ich, dauert nur noch ne gute Woche.


----------



## wlkr (21. November 2010)

Tada:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (21. November 2010)

Imposante Erscheinung, cool. 
Ich hätte mir meins auch lieber in XL bauen lassen sollen. Ich habe L genommen und nehme es zum Touren ( AllMountain ) und muß es trotz meiner nur 1,76m Größe mit 105er Vorbau fahren.

Schönes Teil. Danke.


----------



## Omegar (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe in den Alutech Garantiebestimmungen gelesen, dass die Einpresstiefe mindestens 25mm betragen muss. Gibt es dabei noch Spielraum? Ich denke gerade an solche Steuersätze wie Acros AH-07 oder Reset 118... Ansonsten bleibt einem ja nur das Steelset von ChrisKing oder der Alutech Extralong...


----------

